# Club Sunterra Club Select



## CME (Mar 12, 2006)

We are new members to Club Select. We were told at the presentation that we would receive a list of available resorts at greatly reduced rates on a monthly basis. We have been members of Club Sunterra for 3 years and have vacationed in Mexico, Hawaii, Lake Tahoe, and short stays here and there across the country. Does anyone know when the list will be coming out and if it comes to your email address without requesting it? Do we ever receive email from Club Select, as we have heard nothing since we joined and became Elite in Jan 2006?


----------



## Spence (Mar 12, 2006)

Club Select has nothing to do with being _Elite_.  It is the ability to 'bank' non Sunterra properties on an annual basis for a current year allotment of SunOptions that must be used that year and may not be saved.  You need to be on the email list for *InfoFirst* emails to see the listing/link for ClubSelect, I forget how I got on the list, browse the website or call 877-CLUBSUN.  The last InfoFirst email I got came on 17Feb06, here is the link to the listing of Club Select availability.


----------



## Spence (Mar 12, 2006)

CME said:
			
		

> We were told at the presentation that we would receive a list of available resorts at greatly reduced rates on a monthly basis.


The greatly reduced rates only come into being during the 59day 50% off window.


----------



## CME (Mar 13, 2006)

*thanks spence*

Thanks Spence. I checked with the 800clubsun and they have me on the list. They did say that the marked amount on the sale is what we will be charged and did not say that it had to be booked only 60 days (59) or less. I guess I will not know until I try to book it. Thanks again


----------



## Spence (Mar 13, 2006)

CME said:
			
		

> They did say that the marked amount on the sale is what we will be charged and did not say that it had to be booked only 60 days (59) or less. I guess I will not know until I try to book it. Thanks again


*SunOptions® 8000 | Getaway SunOptions® 4000 | Club Rental $520 | Public Rental $1,120*
If you're using SunOptions, the marked amount for the first listing (seen above) is 8000
_Getaway_ means 59days or less, therefore it would not be 4000 until then

If you're talking cash, then the Club Rental price would appear to apply no matter what timeframe.  In this example the Club Rental cash price would be the clear winner before the Getaway window for SunOptions!  This is because the MF most people pay for 8000 SunOptions is close to $800!


----------



## fnewman (Mar 17, 2006)

I am on the list to receive the information as well, but it doesn't weem like the messages coem very regularly.


----------



## Spence (Mar 17, 2006)

Just got the March issue today by email.


----------



## Spence (May 11, 2006)

*Re: SunterraSelect /  ClubSelect*

Sunterra Select is a new feature which is currently being tested and will be available for use May 15, 2006.  This is an upgraded version of ClubSelect.

These are non Sunterra resorts deposited with Sunterra through our exchange program ClubSelect.

Members and non-members will now be able to book reservations from the deposit list online.  (_I suppose non-members can only book reservations for the Public Rental cash price._)  

Members will also be able to check the status of their deposits on the Sunterra Select website.


----------



## NTHC (May 11, 2006)

I receive this via email....you have to page to the very bottom to find this info.

If you are on your computer and talking with a Sunterra rep they can email it to you instantly.

Cindy


----------



## Spence (May 11, 2006)

NTHC said:
			
		

> I receive this via email....you have to page to the very bottom to find this info.  If you are on your computer and talking with a Sunterra rep they can email it to you instantly.  Cindy


So does everyone else on the InfoFirst mailing list, the revelation was that on 15May you will be able to book them online without making a call.


----------



## NTHC (May 11, 2006)

Sorry Spence....I thought the OP was inquiring because they had not received any info via email.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## tdkacv (May 19, 2006)

You can now check online at:  http://www.sunterraselect.com 

Log in with your usual login/password from the Sunterra.com site. 

Happy Vacationing!  

Dana V.


----------



## tdkacv (May 19, 2006)

*Re: SunterraSelect /  ClubSelect*

What do you mean by "non members" will be able to book the club select rooms??  Do you mean owners at Sunterra properties who aren't part of club Sunterra or just anyone off the street or what?  Thanks!


----------



## CaliDave (May 20, 2006)

*Re: SunterraSelect /  ClubSelect*

If you just get the $2995 conversion, will you be a club select member?


----------

